# 'mount' has destroyed my CD-ROM player!!!

## YsndHalf

Dear all,

It's about 14 years since I'm in the computer world, and I consider me somehow "expert" on PC hardware and software. I'm electronic engineer. But I cannot understand the following in no way:

I have (sorry, I HAD) an LG CRD-8480B CD-ROM player (48x), which gave me no problem in the ~3 years of life. I installed (sorry, I TRIED to install) Gentoo Linux in the GRP mode (x86 distribution, LiveCD 2003-08-01), in an AMD K6-200 (on an Epox VP3A motherboard).

After finishing the basic install and the Xfree86 install, everything went fine. I restarted, and everything fine. But...

I simply executed "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom" with the 2nd LiveCD in the player. It started spinning, as usual, but afterwards the console hanged. I've never seen such a hanged console in Linux (no 'kill -9' from another console, nothing). While hanged, the CD-ROM stopped spinning very slowly.

OK, I restarted the computer, but... The CD-ROM was not detected by the BIOS! And it has never again been detected, neither by that computer or anyone. It's like dead: no light, the tray doesn't open, no sound... Simply DEAD.

I've tried to open it and take a look (maybe some electric overload, a burnt capacitor, etc.), but I don't see anything.

Can anyone please tell me what has happened? It's like its internal ROM has been completely erased!

Conclusion: Gentoo Linux not installed, and about $18 lost. For the moment, although I love Gentoo Linux, I think that I'm moving to RedHat or even Mandrake... At least until a _good_ GRP distribution is released (not everybody has a fast Internet connection...)

Kind regards,

                       Jordi   :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## pjp

Read this before using your LG CD-ROM drive with Linux might be relevant.

----------

## YsndHalf

Oh, shit! (sorry)

OK, at least I see this is not so strange, neither a 'goblin' or 'gremlin' possessing my drive. Many thanks for the info. I just wish I had found those infos before destroying my drive...

Maybe the fact that I did a 'mount' alone, with no parameters (i.e. '-t iso9660', etc) helped somehow...

By the way, somebody should kill the responsible at LG -just for laughs  :Wink: 

I'll take a look at those huuuuge forum posts, I hope there's a way to restore the drive. If not, I'll take the chance to buy a DVD player  :Razz: 

Regards,

                   Jordi     :Smile: 

----------

## Pincius

Today I've read a news about the same problem installing Mandrake Linux: http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/lgerrata.php3

----------

## WHiZZi

FYI, some Dell Servers (e.g. PowerEdge 400SC) have the 'wrong LG drives'. We have a Dell here and it blew up 2 CDROM drives from LG. Finally, Dell decided to put in a new drive and it works great now.

So, also check your Dell Servers on the LG drives!

----------

## jstan

Funny, I have a poweredge 400sc which is on its 3rd drive, I hope I got a working drive this time!

Have any luck installing gentoo on the poweredge sata drives?

----------

